# Plumbrook controlled hunt



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a sector map of Plumbrook? We got drawn for the gun hunt on December 14 and I'd like to have a look at where we're going to be. Husband and I are in Sector 18. Anyone know how long realistically the background check and everything is taking? I think we cut it a little close : ( Thanks!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

It takes about 6-8 weeks to get it back. Ours got back last year past the 8 week period and they let us hunt this year. We are hunting November 16 and hope to have a good time. Don't have the sector map but we are in sector 24. Let you know how we do.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

We hunted in sector 25 last year and it was a good section. The hunt sucked because all three sections around us were vacant because of the back round checks. If you do not have huntets constantly moving deer in there they will not move. If your worried about the turn around period on the back round check you can get a fbi back round check done through fbi channeling and get it back in less than a week. It does cost more but you will not have to worry about getting it back in 8-10 weeks. I contacted Robert Allier from Plumbrook and he has no problem accepting the channeling back round check to meet the requirements. So thats what I did again for this years hunt. We have section 16 this year.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a map. My map says Hunt sector group 5. Sections are like 24, 25 26, 18, 19 08 and 51 and 52. I'll try and post here or msg me and maybe I can email a copy.


----------

